# Folly Farm Pembs



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Anyone thinking of taking the kids to Folly Farm Pembrokeshire, believe me it is a fantastic place with loads to do even if the weather isn't good.
The good news is a pub called the "Begelly Arms" just down the road welcomes motorhomes to stay the night. Peter the manager sounds great and all he asks is a donation to the charity they support, Teenagers with Cancer.
We will be going soon


----------

